# حـــديـــد سـكـــراب ( الوسطاء يمتنعون )



## ادعم طموحك (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*حـــديـــد سـكـــراب **( الوسطاء يمتنعون )**يتـــوفر لدينا حــديــد القضــبان والخــردة ( مصــر – دبـى – روسيــا )ـ**[FONT=&quot]
**تحــدد الاسعــار بمعـرفـــة الشـركــة حســب الكميـــة ومينـــاء الوصـــول*[/FONT]​ 
*حــديد تسليــح تركــى **
**يتوفــر لدينــا حـديــد التسليـــح التــركى .. طبقا للمواصفـــات العالميــــه .. جميــع المقاســـات .. الكميــــه مفتوحــــه*​ 
*تحــدد الاسعــار بمعـرفـــة الشـركــة حســب الكميـــة ومينـــاء الوصـــول*​ 
*بتومين مصرى و روسى 60/70*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]وكــلاء لشركــة نفـــط ويســرنا ان نقــدم لكم عرضــنا بخصــوص توفيــر اي كميــــة**[FONT=&quot]بتوم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ــــ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ين [/FONT]** او ديـــــزل او مازوت او جازولين*

[/FONT]​ 
*الشركة غيـر ملزمـة بالرد على اى استفسـارات غير رسميـة*​ 
 ---------​* خـــدمــــاتنـــــا *​

*الاستيـراد والتصدير - التمثيل التجارى - تطــوير الاعمال*​ 
*مـواد البنــــاء - المواد الغذائيــــــة – استصلاح الاراضى*​ 
*المشــتقــــات البتـروليــــــة - قـنـــــوات تمــويـليـــــــــة*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الفــرص التصــديريـــة*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]بتوميـن[FONT=&quot] * ديـزل * نحاس * براميل * سكراب * اسمـنت * حـديـد[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]يـوريــا[FONT=&quot] * سكــر * زيـت * ذرة * أعـــلاف * تــمــويـل[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[email protected]**[FONT=&quot]
Tel: **[FONT=&quot]0020185713970[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot](( رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة يخافون يوما تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار **[FONT=&quot]))[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ ​


----------

